# Horror/Grusel/Mystery ohne Jumpscares



## repe (10. April 2020)

Hi!

Ich habe gerade einige coole Mystery/Horror Games durchgespielt und bin auf der Suche nach weiterem Stoff. Ich bin jetzt aber nicht so der Jumpscare-Fan, ein paar gehen schon, aber wenn das ganze Spiel nur darauf aufbaut, dann brauch ich danach immer eine Dusche . Ich liebe ein gruselige, angespannte Atmosphäre - das muss dann nicht immer ein ausgewiesenes Gruselspiel sein...

Ich habe in den letzten Wochen und Monaten gespielt: 
The Suicide of Rachel Foster;
The Painscreek Killings;
Call of Cthulhu (alt und neu);
Dead Secret;
Alien Isolation;
Song of Horror (noch dabei);
Visage (zu heftig im Moment und zur Seite gelegt ).

Die ganzen "alten" Silent Hills und Resident Evils  kenn ich natürlich!

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## PCGH_Dave (10. April 2020)

Da fällt mir eigentlich nur Amnesia: The Dark Descent ein. Das ist genau das, was du beschreibst: Unterschwelliger Horror, keine Jumpscares, oder anders formuliert: "Du machst dir gleich in die Hose"-Atmosphäre.
Von den gleichen Entwicklern kannst du dir danach Soma geben, ebenso ein sehr spannendes, ruhiges und angsteinflößendes Spiel.


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (10. April 2020)

Die Young
Die Young Peologue
Friday the 13th: The Game
Witch Hunt
Agony
Agony Unrated


----------



## repe (10. April 2020)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort Dave. Amnesia hab ich vor Jahren schon mal probiert, weiß gar nicht warum ich das nicht durchgehalten habe. Hab ich noch in meiner Steam-Bibbliothek. Soma habe ich mir mal im Sale gegrapscht, aber nach ~ 2 h war da die Luft raus. Wäre aber Zeit das mal wieder anzugehen!


----------



## PCGH_Dave (10. April 2020)

Soma hat in der Tat einige sehr, sagen wir mal, fordernde Stellen, was die Geduld angeht. Ich habe es aus diesem Grund auch bisher nicht durchgespielt. Amnesia hingegen hat mich damals absolut eingefangen. Ich erinnere mich noch, wie ich öfters einfach eine Pause "brauchte", weil mich das Spiel so geschockt hat, während ich aber unbedingt wissen wollte, wie es weiter geht. Layers of Fear fällt mir auch gerade noch ein, auch ein sehr spannendes Grusel-Spiel.


----------



## repe (10. April 2020)

gekipptes-Bit schrieb:


> Die Young
> Die Young Peologue
> Friday the 13th: The Game
> Witch Hunt
> ...



Witch Hunt sieht gut aus...außerdem im Sale...hm 

Edit: Sonst noch jemand Tipps? So gruselige Mystery Spiele wie Black Mirror oder ähnliches sind auch ganz meines...


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. April 2020)

Magst du Sci-Fi? 

Observation habe ich gerade selbst im Auge (bis zum 16.04. für etwa 10 Taler im Angebot im allseits beliebten Epic Store). Kein Horrorsetting im klassischen Sinne, keine Jumpscares, keine Monster, keine Waffen.

Soll aber eine sehr bedrückende, angespannte Atmosphäre und ne geile Story haben.


----------



## kero81 (11. April 2020)

Layers of Fear! Wobei ich mich gerade cht nicht erinnern kann obs da viele Jumpscares gab. Soma ist auf jeden Fall auch gut!


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. April 2020)

Vielleicht auch für zwischendurch ein "we went back"?
Das hat einen entscheidenden Vorteil: Steam verschenkts.


----------



## Duvar (11. April 2020)

Wollte auch grad Visage schreiben, habe das schon vor langer Zeit allen empfohlen, weil das Spiel ist echt abnormal gruselig^^
Wundert mich also überhaupt nicht, dass du das zur Seite gelegt hast 
Ich sag mal so, nachdem ich beide Kapitel von Visage durchgezockt habe, mit Headset, Solo  Nachts und mit ordentlicher Lautstärke, sind alle anderen Games wirklich nur noch Kindergarten.


----------



## repe (12. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wollte auch grad Visage schreiben, habe das schon vor langer Zeit allen empfohlen, weil das Spiel ist echt abnormal gruselig^^
> Wundert mich also überhaupt nicht, dass du das zur Seite gelegt hast
> Ich sag mal so, nachdem ich beide Kapitel von Visage durchgezockt habe, mit Headset, Solo  Nachts und mit ordentlicher Lautstärke, sind alle anderen Games wirklich nur noch Kindergarten.



Ja, das Spiel ist ganz schön wuchtig. Vielleicht sollte ich es mal tagsüber probieren


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2020)

Ach du liebe Zeit da krieg ich ja vom Lets Play zukucken schon nen Herzinfarkt. 
Ne du lass mal, nicht mein Spiel.


----------



## DARPA (12. April 2020)

Dabei ist es noch Early Access. Wird also noch besser


----------



## Duvar (13. April 2020)

Teste The Beast Inside^^


----------



## repe (13. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Teste The Beast Inside^^



Danke! Hab ich mal auf die Wishlist gepackt! Gibt auch eine Demo..

Edit: Ach was...gekauft


----------



## Duvar (13. April 2020)

repe schrieb:


> Danke! Hab ich mal auf die Wishlist gepackt! Gibt auch eine Demo..
> 
> Edit: Ach was...gekauft



Sag mal wie das Game ist, wenn du durch bist. Kollege von mir hat es empfohlen. Er sagt angeblich heftiger als Visage, aber wers glaubt^^


----------



## repe (13. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Sag mal wie das Game ist, wenn du durch bist. Kollege von mir hat es empfohlen. Er sagt angeblich heftiger als Visage, aber wers glaubt^^



Das sagt du erst jetzt?


----------



## Duvar (14. April 2020)

repe schrieb:


> Das sagt du erst jetzt?



Schon getestet?


----------



## repe (14. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Schon getestet?



Ja, habs gestern nacht mal 1-2 h reingehauen. Schon sehr gruselig, und es waren schon einige schreckhafte Momente dabei. Mal sehen ob ich das durchhalte.

Irgendwie merkwürdig. Vor einigen Jahren konnte mir das nix anhaben, auch Filme nicht (mit vielen Jumpscares). Mittlerweile geht da nicht mehr viel. Entweder sind die Sachen echt subtil ausgeklügelter geworden, oder ich bin ein völliges Weichei geworden.


----------



## Duvar (14. April 2020)

Welches Kapitel biste schon?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. April 2020)

Ich werfe mal >observer_ in den Raum. Das ist durchweg recht düster und dicht (Blade-Runner-ähnliche Cyberpunk-Spielwelt) und beinhaltet auch einige verstörende Passagen. Die setzen aber weniger auf Jumpscares, sondern eher auf Grafik-Glitches, Zeit-/Ortssprünge und Tricks mit der Levelgeometrie; spielerisch eher ein Walking-Simulator als ein kniffliges Adventure voller Kopfnüsse.


----------



## repe (14. April 2020)

Ich denke das ist das zweite Kapitel, also - und das ist kein Spoiler, da es ja in der Spielbeschreibung steht, dass man das aus zwei verschiedenen Perspektiven spielt - da, wo man den ersten "Wechsel" zur zweiten Person macht. Und da bin ich jetzt dabei in den Keller zu gehen


----------



## Duvar (14. April 2020)

Bist ja noch am Anfang^^


----------



## repe (14. April 2020)

Jaaa...bin da nicht so schnell . Schön langsam...und vorsichtig.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (15. April 2020)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal >observer_ in den Raum.


Ein Wort dazu: Das Spiel hat nur ein sehr kleines Field of View (FoV), also wirklich extrem klein. Tausende Fans haben das bereits in Kritik gestellt, der Entwickler kümmert sich nicht. Angespielt habe ich es, und die Atmoshäre ist wirklich gut, aber bei dem kleinen FoV bekomme nicht nur ich Kopfschmerzen. Fixes haben nicht funktioniert, ich habe viele davon getestet.


----------



## Duvar (22. Juli 2020)

und haben alle schon Visage gezockt bzw durchgezockt, aber natürlich mit dem richtigen Ambiente (Nachts/Dunkel gutem/lautem Sound)?

Hier mal was kostenloses neues in Steam zum testen: Lurk in the Dark


----------



## MDJ (22. Juli 2020)

Eventuell könnte „Little Nightmares“ was sein. Kleines, aber feines Spiel (ohne jumpscares), mit bedrückender Stimmung.
Interessant wäre auch „Dead Space“. Das hat allerdings auch vereinzelte jumpscares. Aber für mein Empfinden auch eine durchgehend schwer bedrückende Atmosphäre, die mich damals echt fertig gemacht hat


----------



## Duvar (22. Juli 2020)

Testet auch mal Infliction, oder falls jmd ein VR Set hat Paranormal Activity: The Lost Soul


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2020)

Ich finde die "Dead Space" Reihe  gruselig.
Mit reichlich Schockmomenten.


----------



## Duvar (24. Juli 2020)

Jetzt spielt doch mal bitte endlich alle Visage, oder habt ihr echt schiss?^^


----------



## Duvar (10. November 2020)

phasmophobia


----------

